# Опознать аккордеон



## jaichus (20 Дек 2010)

Друзья! Помогите опознать и оценить аккордеон. Куплен в самом начале перестройки в госмагазине уездного города (по блату) по цене якобы в 3 раза большей Weltmeister. Производство как-будто Германия, называется «UNIVERSAL». Аккордеон полный. Звуковые планки (?) - медные (я чайник , покупаю для 12-летнего сына, может не так выразился). После «Weltmeister»ских Cordal, Serino и даже Meteor (переживших не одного хозяина) звучание этого, практически нового, инструмента показалось очень неплохим. Внешний вид красивый: сверху сетка из тонкого желтого фольги (?) (не золото). Смущает одна-единственная вещь – малое количество регистров: справа -5, слева-2.
Вопрос: что это за зверь, стоит ли связываться для окончания сыном музшколы (2 года) и возможной учебы в музучилище? Какова примерно стоимость аккордеона?
Заранее благодарю!


----------



## zet10 (20 Дек 2010)

Старая модификация Вельта...выпуск 60-х годов...цена до 5 тыс руб.Продавец явно вам нагло врет!! Не советовал бы такую допотопность покупать.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (20 Дек 2010)

Не стоит связываться совершено.К "свежим "немецким инструментам он отношения не имеет,да и еще 3-х голосный.Если не развалится ,то школу на нем может и закончит ваш сын,а вот про училище - забудьте. Даже поступить не получится.Да и то,что вы упоминали-это инструменты школьно-любительского уровня.Для училища тоже не годятся. Кантус,Супита - это минимум.


----------



## zet10 (20 Дек 2010)

Кстати Кантус можно за 40 тыс.руб купить,но это уже инструмент на котором он спокойно в училище сможет отучиться.


----------



## vbaev (20 Дек 2010)

*zet10*,
эт смотря какие задачи ставить.)


----------



## zet10 (20 Дек 2010)

vbaev писал:


> эт смотря какие задачи ставить.)


Это понятно,в данном случае самые минимальные!


----------



## Jupiter (20 Дек 2010)

zet10 писал:


> Старая модификация Вельта...выпуск 60-х годов...цена до 5 тыс руб.Продавец явно вам нагло врет!! Не советовал бы такую допотопность покупать.


Нет,Юра - ты ошибаешься! Цена на этот инструмент(нашёл я такой в Швецарии) аж 86 франков! То есть 85 долларов... Послать ссылочку?


----------



## zet10 (21 Дек 2010)

вообще у нас в Москве это "добро" можно и за 45 долларов купить...Послать ссылочку?


----------



## jaichus (21 Дек 2010)

Пришлите, пожалуйста, мне. Хочется сравнить. Просто я почему-то сомневаюсь, что это тот инструмент! Продавец в советское время руководил народным ансамблем, объездившим все соцстраны, аккордеон покупал дочери, окончившей консерваторию и в настоящее время - дирижер оркестра в Киеве! (факты проверены) Хочется верить, что не покупал бы он дрек!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (21 Дек 2010)

Я думаю,что вы глубоко заблуждаетесь.В советское время ,выезжающие на гастроли ,могли рассчитывать только на суточные.В капстрану чуть больше,в соц меньше.Народ ,чтобы их не тратить ,тащил с собой консервы и прочие завтраки туриста,чтобы иметь драгоценную валюту.Других поступлений в караман ,как правило ,не было.Поэтому,вполне возможно ,что этот,в общем-то ширпотребовский инструмент и был куплен на пределе финансовых возможностей.А они были не велики.И у простых артистов и у народных.В то время наш Союзконцерт артисты в шутку звали Союзконсерв,а в каждой шутке,как известно,есть доля правды!


----------

